# Hunters' paradise



## ROCKEY (Jul 7, 2006)

2300 acres with 17 acre lake, power, water, showers and much more. Just $700.00 per year to enjoy all the benefits.  Located 30 minutes west of Augusta off I-20.  Bring your camper, buy a cabin or build your own and don't forget your family.  Contact 404-597-8139 or email rockeyces@aol.com.


----------



## Eddy (Jul 12, 2006)

*pictures of bath house*

call me when you get these, or if you dont have any pictures call me.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jul 12, 2006)

Now thats a sweet hunting cabin


----------

